# Anzahl der Zeilen, die Buchstaben enthalten



## pur3 (6. November 2012)

Hi an alle,

ich bin neu hier und brauche eure hilfe:

Ich habe folgende aufgaben zu machen:
1)
wieviele zeilen der datei liste.txt enthalten den kleinbuchstaben 'd' und den großbuchstaben 'A'?

ich habe folgendes eingegeben:

fgrep -v 'd' 'A' liste.txt | wc -l

stimmt das**** ich habe nämlich die befürchtung das es nicht der fall ist  

2)
wieviele verschieden zeilen der datei liste.txt einthalten den kleinbuchstaben 'd' und den kleinbuchstaben 'a'****

hierzu habe ich keine ahnung wie ich das anfangen soll

könnt ihr mir da vll auf die sprünge helfen**** bin nämlich vollkommener neuling auf dem gebiet 


mfg

alex


----------



## sheel (6. November 2012)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de,

warum probierst du 1 nicht einfach?
Und bei 2 ist doch nur ein Buchstabe zu ändern...(oder gibt es mehrere gleiche Zeilen?)

Bitte aussagekräftige Titel wählen und Netiquette 15 beachten.

Gruß


----------



## pur3 (6. November 2012)

sorry ^^ bin nur am verzweifeln^^ die datei liste.txt besteht aus folgendem 
Huber
Meier
Auer
Ahrendts
bauer
Schmidt
Schmidtmann
Kurz
Schade
Wohlfahrt
Schmidtmann
Dupper

und darauf soll ich die aufgabe anwenden bzw den befehl eintippen.
bei mir zeigt es 12 an ^^ das kann aber nicht stimmen


----------



## para_noid (7. November 2012)

Was hast'n da für'n exotisches Linux, das dir bei


```
fgrep -v 'd' 'A' liste.txt | wc -l
```

keinen Fehler wirft? Wäre ganz gut zu wissen. Nach meiner Ansicht ist fgrep bzw grep -F erstens falsch verwendet und zweitens für die Aufgabe ungeeignet. Siehe man-Page.

Und zu 2.: biste sicher, dass du die richtige Datei hast? Wenn ich explizit nach verschiedenen Zeilen frage, würd ich auch 'ne Datei liefern, in denen Wörter mehrfach vorkommen...


----------



## ikosaeder (15. November 2012)

Ist das mal wieder eine Hausaufgabe?
1. Schritt man grep
2. Schritt: ausprobieren.
3. Schritt: nochmal lesen
4. Schritt: nochmal ausprobiern
5. Schritt: Fragen
Ich hoffe du hast 1-4 gemacht, sonst bringt dir das folgende nur sehr kurzfristig etwas:
grep  d liste.txt | grep -c A


----------

